# Paph Ho Chi Minh



## abax (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a three growth Ho coming from Thanh. Anything
unique or special about the culture of this Paph. I'll take
suggestions any time.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 1, 2015)

I treat mine like delenatii and the other warmer-growing Paphs.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2015)

I saw that. I may get some things from this Months sale.


----------



## abax (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks Dot. I think that's the proper culture, but there
isn't much info. in books and lots of contradictory stuff
on the internet. The plant should be here tomorrow and
in bud...woohoo!


----------

